# Maracyn 2.....And filters...



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

So removed my baskets from my HOB Marineland 350...And removed the carbon from my AC 110....Did the first treatment of Maracyn 2 yesturday....My mac with the pop-eye looks great today...I still have the filters out.....

Did second treatment today......Says to use for 5 days reguardless if gets better keep using...

My question is.....When should i put my filters back in the 350...??? ( i have new)

Will just add more bio-balls to the ac110...No more carbon

I also havent done a water change////

Says to keep meds in the water and let the fiters keep it circulating...


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

Maracyn 2 makes quite a mess in any tank. It's pretty normal. It 
is good to change 50% of the water daily in the hospital tank 
when using antibiotics. Do it right before that day's addition of 
medicine. The medicine decays within 24 hours after being 
added to the tank so don't worry that you are removing it with 
the water changes. It's just old stuff and the fish benefits from 
having the water refreshed too. It will help boost it's immune 
system. Just be sure the new water is the same temperature as 
the old and use a water conditioner too.

Guess i found my answer!!!!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

For the exception of carbon you shouldnt remove your filter media from your filters. You will kill the good bacteria off. Maracyn 2 does not affect bio filtration.


----------

